# Yet more gadget design wank, this time with added greenwash



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

Following on from Little Printer:

https://www.papernomad.com/#

It's for the modern urban nomad and it's all about challenging existing systems you see, and this thing is made of organic materials, and the video has plinky plonky piano music and shallow-depth-of-field shots of thoughtful designers.

So, a brown paper sleeve (with hemp strap) in which to put your un-recyclable luxury consumer gadget produced by chinese wage slaves.

That'll be 48 euros thanks.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

> Modern nomads value mobility, sustainability and individuality. Papernomads meet these demands by providing original, eco-friendly, protective sleeves for personal electronics.​The cases, made from 100% organic materials, are tear-resistant, waterproof and biodegradable.






> Most of us live and travel through a world of constant change - a world that we are at risk of losing ourselves in. Paper is the perfect analogue counterbalance to this metal and glass digital world that surrounds us.
> Why not use our paper to make products that capture our experiences as quick scribbles, coffee stains, finger prints, telephone numbers or the occasional lipstick impression that lingers on our paper case and in our minds. Not unlike a diary, our paper products document our experiences and create reference points in time for us to remember who we are.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope you don't get equally worked up about other products that you've no interest in buying when you're out shopping because you'll soon EXPLODE.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

Actually, I've changed my mind. It's well worth a frothing rant.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 8, 2011)

Of course it is; I'm always right about this stuff.


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 8, 2011)

Inspired by the postings of teuchter I have created a sustainable head-covering, which harnesses the power of Egyptian papyrus-based technology to produce ecologically sustainable free range organic and entirely fair trade headwares upon which the innovative and creative user can create a narrative depiction of their journey through life, via the medium of paint, pencil, coffee stains and barf.







Please note: your eco-sustainable papyrus-based headcovering eco-solution may have been tested on animals.


----------

